# How to Lower Estrogen Levels For Men



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

Testosterone is the primary hormone that gives men their “male” characteristics. Once a boy hits puberty his body gets flooded with testosterone and he becomes a man. Testosterone is responsible for the proper development of male sexual characteristics. It is also important for maintaining muscle bulk, adequate levels of red blood cells, bone density, sense [...]

*Read More...*


----------

